# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κλωσσομηχανή DIY

## οδυσσέας

http://klossomixani.blogspot.gr/2012/09/blog.html

----------


## geofil

Καλό!!!
Μπράβο στον μάστορα

----------


## melios

πολυ ωραια μηχανη και εγω ενδιαφερομαι να αποκτησω μια

----------

